# Danish Fishing vessel Man overboard



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

A search is ongoing in the North Sea for a crewmember of a Danish Fishing Vessel who has gone overboard. No further details at the moment.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Latest is that 4 fishing vessels and a German rescue helicopter are on scene and are searching. A danish rescue helicopter is also proceeding.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Terrible news Coastie, I'm sure all our thoughts are with him and his family, please keep us posted.


----------



## ron hansen (Dec 31, 2005)

*man overboar*

young man 23 lost just north of here (ålesund) went out with the net not got him yet


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thundered.
Have not heard any more so I'm afraid I do not know any outcome, all this was being played out on the 2182 yesterday. Does anybody else know what happened? As you say though, all our thoughts are with him and his family. Terrible news.


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess with the time that has passed things are looking bleaker and bleaker for his survival?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Certainly time is of the essence.


----------

